# I'm scared to go see "Joker" for safety reasons.    What do I do?



## Wintw (Sep 25, 2019)

I'm scared to go see "Joker" for safety reasons.    What do I do?


----------



## impuretrash (Sep 25, 2019)

build yourself a cocoon made of Nerf material. Lay down and die in it.


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 25, 2019)

Wintw said:


> I'm scared to go see "Joker" for safety reasons.    What do I do?


Worried about a rightwinger shooting up the theater, like during The Dark Knight Rises?


----------



## Pilot1 (Sep 25, 2019)

Seriously?  Bubble Wrap?  Bring a St. Jude Medal?  Hypnosis?  Chardonnay?


----------



## Rocko (Sep 25, 2019)

Don’t go


I think super hero movies are stupid, but this one looks interesting. I’m probably going to see it in the theaters


----------



## Wintw (Sep 25, 2019)

What about a Bible to prey the gay away so I will be safe if there are any homosexual undertones it (the Good Book) will go after them and get them?!


----------



## Dekster (Sep 25, 2019)

Wintw said:


> I'm scared to go see "Joker" for safety reasons.    What do I do?


Pat yourself on the back for your excellent judgment.


----------



## Wintw (Sep 25, 2019)

Rocko said:


> Don’t go
> 
> 
> I think super hero movies are stupid, but this one looks interesting. I’m probably going to see it in the theaters


Will you do like Hootie And The Blowfish and "Hold My Hand"?


----------



## fncceo (Sep 25, 2019)

Wintw said:


> I'm scared to go see "Joker" for safety reasons.    What do I do?



Find a safe place to hide ...


----------



## Wintw (Sep 25, 2019)

Dekster said:


> Wintw said:
> 
> 
> > I'm scared to go see "Joker" for safety reasons.    What do I do?
> ...


How special!


----------



## Vastator (Sep 25, 2019)

Wintw said:


> I'm scared to go see "Joker" for safety reasons.    What do I do?


Is you're theater in a predominately black neighborhood? If so... You might as well skip it. You wouldnt be able to hear the damn movie anyway.


----------



## Wintw (Sep 25, 2019)

fncceo said:


> Wintw said:
> 
> 
> > I'm scared to go see "Joker" for safety reasons.    What do I do?
> ...


Oh, thank God!


----------



## fncceo (Sep 25, 2019)

Rocko said:


> I think super hero movies are stupid



Technically, this is a super _*villain *_movie.


----------



## Wintw (Sep 25, 2019)

Vastator said:


> Wintw said:
> 
> 
> > I'm scared to go see "Joker" for safety reasons.    What do I do?
> ...


Oh, wow!     Thanks for revealing yourself in public like a flasher and taking the discussion all sorts of different ways that were not intended in one fell swoop!    Jesus, have you had a mind bath recently?


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Sep 25, 2019)

Wait until it comes out on DVD.


----------



## Wintw (Sep 25, 2019)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Wait until it comes out on DVD.


No.


----------



## MarathonMike (Sep 25, 2019)

How about go with Joker makeup on? Then everyone will be scared of you.


----------



## Vastator (Sep 25, 2019)

Wintw said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Wintw said:
> ...


Revealing myself..? Look at my Avi, and Sig for Christs sake...


----------



## Wintw (Sep 25, 2019)

These might be the fastest responses for a post I have ever made!    Wow!    I might but might not dream about this tonight!


----------



## Wintw (Sep 25, 2019)

MarathonMike said:


> How about go with Joker makeup on? Then everyone will be scared of you.


I wore Joker make-up thirty years for ago for Halloween when I was a kid-o and kept licking my lips and it all came off around my mouth.    Sooo, that didn't work.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Sep 25, 2019)

I'm scared to go see "Joker" for safety reasons.    What do I do?


----------



## Wintw (Sep 25, 2019)

My feelings!        Are you all teaming up on me?     Help!    Help!


----------



## Wintw (Sep 25, 2019)

I guess I should go see The Penguin instead?


----------



## Dekster (Sep 25, 2019)

Wintw said:


> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> > Wintw said:
> ...



Yes.  You are very special.  If you went, the incel shooters might be patting you somewhere else.


----------



## Pilot1 (Sep 25, 2019)

Are Adam West and Caesar Romero in it?


----------



## Wintw (Sep 25, 2019)

Pilot1 said:


> Is Adam West and Caesar Romero in it?


Eeeeyyyyyyes.


----------



## MarathonMike (Sep 25, 2019)

Wintw said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > How about go with Joker makeup on? Then everyone will be scared of you.
> ...


I'm here to help! Here you go lip problem solved

https://www.lehmans.com/product/wax...MIrJf--aXt5AIVFKvsCh1dXwPOEAQYBSABEgJo7_D_BwE


----------



## Wintw (Sep 25, 2019)

Do I put that on my manhood for "protection" porposes when I swim in the ocean or when I go to see this film?


----------



## 22lcidw (Sep 25, 2019)

The Joker seems to have been in many movies the last few decades. What about EGGHEAD! How come he is not treated EGGACTLY the same?


----------



## Wintw (Sep 25, 2019)

MarathonMike said:


> Wintw said:
> 
> 
> > MarathonMike said:
> ...






22lcidw said:


> The Joker seems to have been in many movies the last few decades. What about EGGHEAD! How come he is not treated EGGACTLY the same?


Because, like, totally, do you know what I mean?     Egghead was in an Alice Cooper film called "Welcome To My Nightmare"!     He also reappeared on the recording of the titty title track for the studio long play entitled, "Thriller"...


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 28, 2019)

fncceo said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > I think super hero movies are stupid
> ...



From what I've read, it's not even really that.  It's supposed to be more of a psychological drama/thriller that just happens to use a comic book character than a super hero or super villain movie.


----------



## bodecea (Sep 28, 2019)

Synthaholic said:


> Wintw said:
> 
> 
> > I'm scared to go see "Joker" for safety reasons.    What do I do?
> ...


Interestingly enough...the military is warning its members of this very possibility.


----------



## Crepitus (Sep 28, 2019)

Vastator said:


> Wintw said:
> 
> 
> > I'm scared to go see "Joker" for safety reasons.    What do I do?
> ...


Probably be relatively safe in a predominantly black neighborhood.


----------



## deannalw (Sep 28, 2019)

Make yourself a full body, maybe bullet proof suit. To keep the cost reasonable, I suggest using parts of old cars, old pots and pans... have my hubby bake you a cake... that shit'll stop a bullet for sure.

Now shut your whiny face.


----------



## Wintw (Sep 30, 2019)

What if I just hold my nuts the whole time?


----------



## Wintw (Oct 11, 2019)

Ssssstill alive!    Though I did injure my back a third time and am now fucking crippled in bed unable to stand, walk, or sit facing back surgery for a "mild" herniated disc.    Shit.   I didn't even make it out of the door.   What the fuck?!


----------



## hjmick (Oct 12, 2019)

Wintw said:


> I'm scared to go see "Joker" for safety reasons.    What do I do?




Grow a pair.

Dumb and frightened is no way to go through life.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Oct 12, 2019)

Think for yourself....stop listening to media propo


----------



## Erinwltr (Oct 12, 2019)

Wintw said:


> What if I just hold my nuts the whole time?


Take note.  While in theaters, Pee-wee Herman and mikey will do all the nut holding.  Just sayin'.


----------



## Erinwltr (Oct 12, 2019)

Wintw said:


> Ssssstill alive!    Though I did injure my back a third time and am now fucking crippled in bed unable to stand, walk, or sit facing back surgery for a "mild" herniated disc.    Shit.   I didn't even make it out of the door.   What the fuck?!





deannalw said:


> Make yourself a full body, maybe bullet proof suit. To keep the cost reasonable, I suggest using parts of old cars, old pots and pans... have my hubby bake you a cake... that shit'll stop a bullet for sure.
> 
> Now shut your whiny face.


Gawd dayum that was too funny!


----------



## miketx (Oct 13, 2019)

Wintw said:


> I'm scared to go see "Joker" for safety reasons.    What do I do?


Go ahead and see it. The police will protect you.


----------



## Toro (Oct 13, 2019)

MarathonMike said:


> How about go with Joker makeup on? Then everyone will be scared of you.



He does that every day.


----------

